# How to keep the cats out of the barn?



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

We have 3 outside cats. We also have a 2 bay garage that they think is their home. That is all fine and good except for the fact that they also like to use the bathroom in there. The pottying in the litterbox is ok it's the peeing on other stuff that makes the whole dang garage stink. Like...stink like cat pee...not so cool. So....any ideas? I try calling them out with their feed. But sometimes they really don't care. I try to chase them out but sometimes there is one hiding in a not so visible spot and I am at my whits...so...any ideas?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We had the same issue!

DH power scrubbed the concrete floor with water in the warm weather. Then, he power scrubbed it again with vinegar/ peroxide (equal parts). When it was dried, we sprinkled cheap pepper concentrating on the hidden places.

We used the cheapest pepper (black,cayenne, whatever) we could find. The cats use the garage in the coldest weather to sleep but no urinating or pooping.


----------

